# The Real Auto-Flowering Review! w/pics!



## SGS (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought about putting this on another forum but I like Rollitup and seems to be a nice place to have a real review on Auto-Flowering with your views, concerns, and experiences with AFs since it is becoming such a large issue. I felt it was time someone started giving some REAL info on the subject from a long term view of the AF strains that have been made. Please join into the convo, but please we are adults here! keep it clean with inteligent views and ACCURATE information. I will do my best to help, and stay non-bias. Pictures of AF grows GOOD or BAD please post, I would love experiences of certain strains,, it will help everyone see what strains to stay away from and what is good.

Auto-Flowering cannabis can and will be good, you have to look at it in the point of view from a dedicated breeder. Most AFs released today are unstable shit, due to the fact that every wannabe breeder is trying to make a fast $ on the new way to grow your own cannabis fast. They create AF hybrids from unstable stock and call it a new variety when in fact is nothing but an unstable hybrid with a lot of variation. This is why a lot of reports of these strains are negative, except for the lucky few that get a good pheno. 

Bad reports also stem from the fact that the Original LR#1 was not that great and had phenos that had very low potency. So, most people that see anything made from this parents must be bad aswell. This is way of thinking is far from true. Some breeders are taking the steps to get as far away from the Original AF parents as possible, making many many crosses over the last 7 yrs sinse Original LR#1 was made public. These new hybrids are the result of many years of hard work, adding the best quality of genetics to push out any bad traits from the Ruderalis parent but keeping the AF trait dominant. 

I dont know why people pass judgement on all AFs strains when most of them haven't tried them all or even one of them and they think they know about all AFs and write a hatefull review on all AFs based on 1 bad experience. Most poeple haven't seen most of the Elite AFs as they are still being worked on or the breeders just don't want to share thier creations.

Please everyone remember, Auto-Flowering is in its infantcy, just look at the history of great stablized hybrids, Skunk#1, NL, Haze, and newer examples, C99, DeepChunk, and so on took many many years to stablize and show the quality they have today. The same can be expected from AFs.

Ive been around from the begining of the AF seed movement and I can tell a lot of AFs are crap for various reasons, BUT there are a few that are GREAT!! Better in quality then a lot of NON-AFs on the market today. The trick is to try and find them, I really dont like how the Dutch companies and others have setup this market of trying to make the most $$$ and as fast as possible on the lastest growing trend.

Why dont they just spend the time it takes to make a REAL stable hybrid that has quality, I mean what the hell happend to making stable strains where you dont have to by 10 packs to find the mother that was discribed in the breeders strain discription????? This goes for Non-AFs too!

As for AF-FEM seeds, IF MADE CORRECTLY are a valuable item! I will make another post on AF-FEM seeds below, or not, humm, as that is another part of the topic, i will see.

Well I hope this thread will help shed some light on the subject and be used as a tool for people to understand what AFs really are, good or bad. 

SGS
Some pics of projects in the works of Auto-Flowering strains with high qaulity.

Pink Bud seeded female Day 64 from seed.


MiniFrost Day 55 from seed.


----------



## nickman (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen many reviews go this way and that way ...

I'm thinking of trying out the Automatic AK 47 for my 1st grow ...
We shall cee ...


----------



## macsmoke24 (Aug 24, 2010)

hi all
i have been thinking of throwing some af strains in my grow room while vegging my clones.
so am looking for a good strain.


----------



## SGS (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess we can make a list, this list should be used as a guide as it will be made from personal experiences from reports found on this board and others, to compile the best known information about Auto-Flowering strains to help everyone make the best choises.

I will just add to the listings during the accumluation of reports, Will help people know what AFs are best and what are PROVEN BAD (many reports) and to stay away from.


*Good AFs*
List of Good AFs with Proven Results, with Notes.

*LR#2*, high potency, good taste,excellent quality, low yeild.
*Auto Hindu Kush aka Master Low*, Mellow classic indica high, average yeild, 9 weeks to finish.
*Original Blue Streak*, great yeild when grown in 3 gallon pots, excellent potency and yeild, some phenos go to 70+days but most are done at 9 weeks. 
*Auto AK47* ,good yeild and potency, but there have been reports of long flowering phenos some going 80-90 days until finished.
*Mossy's JEMS,* Purple buds, good potency, great outdoors, good yeild, not the best taste in the world.
*Sour 60*, very high quality, excellent high and yeild, but a few reports with hermies and longer flowering then 60 days.

I will update more when i have time. 

*BAD AFs*
List of BAD AFs for those that are PROVEN BAD! not just a few reports.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

I just started my first 2 auto's yesterday. They are Short Stuff Onyx and Super California Haze from the Attitude August promo. 

Definitely sub'd and interested in people's experiences, I'd like to grow some auto's when I get my real veg tent set up since they supposedly do better under 18/6.


----------



## SGS (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I just started my first 2 auto's yesterday. They are Short Stuff Onyx and Super California Haze from the Attitude August promo.
> Definitely sub'd and interested in people's experiences, I'd like to grow some auto's when I get my real veg tent set up since they supposedly do better under 18/6.


Great Please post your results when you get them!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

They've been in soil for over 24 hours  I hope to see them by tomorrow or Thursday. I will probably keep them under 250w cfl for about 2 weeks then throw them in my flower tent (400-600w hps depending on the weather) for 12 hours and back under 250w cfl for another 4 (currently my veg tent is set to 16/8.)

If you're interested my grow journal is in my sig but I will update this thread as well


----------



## Rtoke (Aug 24, 2010)

you were saying whats good auto strain so ..the new super autos from flash seeds!!!!!! check em out


----------



## SGS (Aug 24, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> the new super autos from flash seeds!!!!!! check em out


If that wasnt the worst TROLL post in the world i dont know what is,, how about some acctual info to that post guy, i mean really trying to keep this a clean thread!! so please NO more posts like this,, can a MOD get in here and help us out???

SGS


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Aug 24, 2010)

I grew out big buddah's "automatic" good yield, taste was average, potentcy was good but not crazy.


----------



## SGS (Aug 25, 2010)

stickyikkigreen said:


> I grew out big buddah's "automatic" good yield, taste was average, potentcy was good but not crazy.


Thanks for the report.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

I grew 3 Auto Assassins that harvested about a month ago. The smallest one is my avatar... 
I transplanted them when I didnt know I wasnt supposed to, so I may have affected the growth, but one was only 3 inches tall and the other two were around 8 inches tall. The smoke was pretty good, kinda fruity and dense buds. The phenos were nothing like they were supposed to be, but good bud nonetheless. They were finished right around the breeders stats, at 65 days.


----------



## jpnspec (Aug 25, 2010)

rubb a dubb subbed. I have some Short Stuff Auto Assassins going on right now (almost 5 weeks in) Check out my sig. Ill post some updated pics on here at the end of the week


----------



## jpnspec (Aug 25, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> I grew 3 Auto Assassins that harvested about a month ago. The smallest one is my avatar...
> I transplanted them when I didnt know I wasnt supposed to, so I may have affected the growth, but one was only 3 inches tall and the other two were around 8 inches tall. The smoke was pretty good, kinda fruity and dense buds. The phenos were nothing like they were supposed to be, but good bud nonetheless. They were finished right around the breeders stats, at 65 days.


hey DoinIt -

was the high a more sativa dominant as described for the AA?? Im looking forward to some good sativa to


----------



## toker of the south (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello everyone...Im new to site pretty much..But not new to growing ..I really do enjoy auto's..They are a very good tool in everyday life for me...

I have only grown 5 or 6 strains...Yields anywhere from 5-80 grams off each lady...Yea big gap i know...Indoor's was best by far..That was MD's Blue streak...

Diesel Ryder and LR #2 were sum of the best smoke so far, but yielded low..

I crossed DR x BS last winter...did best for me outside...Suffered from water stress but still 20 grams average on each plant...Very frosty as well


I have yet to see a bad auto..But then again i dont shop around for beans....


----------



## toker of the south (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a Blue Streak from MD...Went for 85 days ..80 grams..

Not counting the 300 beans..400 watt HPS...

Biggest auto yet..

Was 1st indoor ever...

Smoke was a 6 or 7 outta 10..Very fruity and sweet taste


----------



## miteubhi? (Aug 26, 2010)

80 G's off an auto inside, not too shabby toker!


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had to try twice to get good autos. The first time I bought Speedy Gonzales from Flash Seeds. Everyone do yourself a favor and DO NOT buy them. One one (out of three) germed and it grew enough bud for one bowl, under plenty of light (700w CFL, and 150W HPS). Short Stuff Seeds, in my experience (Snow Ryder and Auto-Assassin) is a great company, kick ass smoke, and good yields (between 1-2 oz off each of done right).


----------



## mattinuk3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Stay away from Short Rider by Nirvana. Out of 13 seeds, none autoflowered. I have several that I planted at the end of july that aren't flowering yet (at like 6 weeks now), and have some that were planted in mid august that aren't doing anything either.


----------



## JP1 (Sep 14, 2010)

mattinuk3 said:


> Stay away from Short Rider by Nirvana. Out of 13 seeds, none autoflowered. I have several that I planted at the end of july that aren't flowering yet (at like 6 weeks now), and have some that were planted in mid august that aren't doing anything either.


maybe its your growing environment or the seeds you have in paticular have gone dud from poor storage or something....?


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 14, 2010)

I grew these short rider all 5 autoed in 3 weeks...got 4 and a half oz...after cured had a lemon smell..had a really good high


----------



## mattinuk3 (Sep 14, 2010)

JP1 said:


> maybe its your growing environment or the seeds you have in paticular have gone dud from poor storage or something....?


I doubt that the environment would affect if they autoflowered or not. An autoflower plant should finish in the same amount of days if it has 1 hour of light a day or 24. And the seeds were fine. If they were stored poorly they wouldn't have germinated. They're just unstable genetics.


----------



## mattinuk3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow didn't see that post before i replied. Those look nice and frosty! Wish mine autoflowered.... I would be smoking the ones I planted in July in a few weeks.


----------



## SGS (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey sorry guys I was MIA for a little while. 
Nice posts and great info on the Short Ryder DSB65!

I will post some more pics soon on a few more strains that have been reviewed.

SGS


----------



## puffer6 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> you were saying whats good auto strain so ..the new super autos from flash seeds!!!!!! check em out


I agree...i tried a single Flash speedy Gonzales and it is the best auto i have tried out of Easy Ryder, Short Ryder, RoadRunner, and one or two other little ones i cant remember....The Flash is still in flower at my buddys and absolutely sick with Crystals and grew faster than any plant in soil i have experience (keep in mind i am still what i would consider a beginner) so for me not knowing shit about mj and growing except what i have read and learned from trial and error i have raised this Speedy Gonzales with Fox Farm soil and ph water.Very vigorious!!!

i cant wait to try more of theres after this one!


----------



## puffer6 (Sep 30, 2010)

hoss12781 said:


> I had to try twice to get good autos. The first time I bought Speedy Gonzales from Flash Seeds. Everyone do yourself a favor and DO NOT buy them. One one (out of three) germed and it grew enough bud for one bowl, under plenty of light (700w CFL, and 150W HPS). Short Stuff Seeds, in my experience (Snow Ryder and Auto-Assassin) is a great company, kick ass smoke, and good yields (between 1-2 oz off each of done right).


i am surprised about the Speedy Gonsales..i got a single from Attitude and it grew quicker and thicker than my wwidow i have it under a 400watt air cooled...now i am second guessing buying more because maybe i just got a lucky one good pheno out of the bunch


----------



## good2bkind (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my first time doing Auto, and I have something called Kannabia Flash Auto... that's all they're described as. I've been growing a couple-three weeks and they appear hardy, but seeing Flash used in a different context above, I'm now wondering what the heck DNA I've got. I ordered through Attitude, but I guess the supplier to them was Kannabia. But Kannabia Seeds only calls this strain "Flash Auto". If anyone knows anymore, I'm curious. They seem to have a very short (7-8 weeks) ready time. Right now they don't even look like pot, they look like strawberries...


----------



## guitarjon (Dec 9, 2010)

SGS said:


> Hey sorry guys I was MIA for a little while.
> Nice posts and great info on the Short Ryder DSB65!
> 
> I will post some more pics soon on a few more strains that have been reviewed.
> ...


You talk a lot of crap. Let's see some pics of your crops.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 11, 2010)

Tried the Easy Rider and one Hindu Kush.
Beautiful and easy to grow.
Love the Christmas tree shape.
Here's my pic of the best of my two Easy Riders - This pic was taken at Day 55.:
View attachment 1318363View attachment 1318364
I have a full grow journal on them.

This is my Hindu Kush:
Despite the small size I lik this, problem was me, not the plant.
I believe these auto's will be great for an outdoor discreet grow as they require very little nutrient effort.

View attachment 1318366View attachment 1318368


----------



## SmokiNasty (Dec 12, 2010)

Whats up fellas. I'm kinda new to this posting thing, however I have had three successfull years of outdoor grow. This year I decided to do something a little different and grow an auto indoors. I have been doing some searching for a good strain to see if indoor is really what I want to do. I decided on the short stuff seeds ONYX, even though I was'nt able to find a whole lot of info on it. I love the way it looked. I was hoping someone could let me know if this was a good choice or if I'm gonna be pissed. To all who respond thank you.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 12, 2010)

Autos are nice


----------



## muddbutt (Dec 12, 2010)

SmokiNasty said:


> Whats up fellas. I'm kinda new to this posting thing, however I have had three successfull years of outdoor grow. This year I decided to do something a little different and grow an auto indoors. I have been doing some searching for a good strain to see if indoor is really what I want to do. I decided on the short stuff seeds ONYX, even though I was'nt able to find a whole lot of info on it. I love the way it looked. I was hoping someone could let me know if this was a good choice or if I'm gonna be pissed. To all who respond thank you.


I don't have any experience with ONYX, but this member showed some pics in another auto thread and it seems like it has some good phenos. Yielded pretty nicely too I'm gonna try this strain next season.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/378835-post-your-autoflower-pics-13.html#post4879135 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/364886-1st-grow-supernova-led-onyx.html

I have grown some of Short Stuff Seeds Mi5 strain and she grew quite beautiful, but the germ rates on the seeds my first go around were pretty shitty. This time it seems to be better.


----------



## sodalite (Dec 12, 2010)

only tried growing autos first time last year. i didn't even like the thought of such small plants but i gave a couple a go. i had 5 lowryder#2xak47-pure trash, small(tiny actually) molded outdoors from just the humidity, poor bud structure, poor yeild, smelled nice and thats about it for them never again
also grew 10 iranian autos- grew quite a nice size for being done so quick, dense nugs of great quality, super compact with low leaf to bud ratio. everyone loved these plants. i made a journal of them so you can check them out and it goes through all the ways i grew them. liked so much i got myself alot more for this year plus some crosses look for my journals on the crosses early spring.
first two pics of iranian second two of lowryder#2xak47. lots more pics in my journal on the iranians


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey SmokiNasty I recently grew a single onyx plant and I had it hermi on me in the last few weeks. I have grown other autoflowering strains (Lowryder #2) with great success and satisfaction. 

I enjoyed growing the onyx but it sucks when your plant goes hermi. Even though the onyx turned hermi it still has a good smoke. It gets me high as shit for being a hermi. (you can feel those white russian genetics when you blaze it 

If you look at the original post read the second paragraph where SGS explains that many breeders have been releasing strains that are not yet stable. THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE MOST IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING AUTOFLOWERING GENETICS. just read the whole first post again its great information

short stuff is alright but IMO the joint doctor still offers the best autoflowering genetics. They may not be the most potent or best tasting but his plants have a reputation for being stable which IMO is more important than potency or yield or taste when I am selecting my genetis

I know you said you were planning on growing this inside but you did say that you are an outdoor grower. Im planning on growing a few Iranian Autoflowers by Dr. Greenthumb this summer with my outdoor crop. It is said that this is not the best autoflowering strain but it is also said that this strain performs better outside than any other autoflower. take a look at it, I feel like outdoor guys would love this one

Either way I hope this post helped and I hope you have better luck on your onyx grow than I did. I have been growing autoflowers along with my photo period plants for a few years so if you have any questions feel free to PM me and just ask.

Happy growing

-Larry


----------



## sodalite (Dec 12, 2010)

iranian may not be the best becouse it isn't done in 60days flat. but i seriously can't see any other auto beating it in 60 days. iranian i do believe has no ruderalis in it. i may be wrong but i think i've heard that. fuck i liked them so much i went and got myself a bunch for this year. it is one good ass plant. and if everyone is so exited over lowryders them grow iranians and see what a joke lowryders truly are.


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 12, 2010)

hey sodalite,

you are right Iranians do not have any ruderalis in them. I have done some research on the strain but I have never grown it. I believe that they begin to flower six weeks after you put them outside. I have no idea how this works but it seems like it allows for that crucial veg time that no autoflowers have. 

Anyone know a good place to buy this strain cuz i know attitude doesnt carry it


----------



## sodalite (Dec 13, 2010)

dr.greenthumbs,he is the creator and sole seller of his seeds. which is a good thing best service in the buisiness.


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 13, 2010)

so much money tho. its hard to devote 30% of your budget to seeds but I guess genetics are the most important thing to spend your money on...


----------



## om3gawave (Dec 14, 2010)

Short Rider from Nirvana is pretty hit and miss. I've seen great ones, I've seen bad ones. Pretty unstable, IMO.

However, the smoke is good. And I agree with a previous poster -- definite lemon scent and taste. Potency is decent as well.


----------



## chronic case (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone here grown Speed Devil #2? It was a free AF that I received from Attitude.
Also, I do have a question about cold temps. It is cold in my garage and i'm trying to keep temp up by reducing air exchange. Can I put a small ceramic heater in my closet or will it make it to hot (possibly on a timer?)? My 600 is on 24/7 and I'm waiting for the plant to show sex, but not sure what will happen in the cold. Will AF produce if they are not in the 70-90 degree range?


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 14, 2010)

how cold are your temps? this winter has been pretty chilly so far for most of the US. A space heater on a timer should do the trick. It may take a day or two to keep it dialed in so make sure you keep a close eye on your garden after you ad it. (this is true anytime you make an improvement or adjustment to your garden mid grow) you dont want it getting to hot or two cold cuz that will stress your plant and Autoflowers do not have enough time in their life cycle to properly recover from stress. 

I also have some speed devil#2 that I have been waiting to try. It would be awesome if you felt inclined to do a smoke report and let us know how it turns out.

If you have any other questions feel free to PM me or just ask

Happy Growing

-Larry


----------



## surfhead (Dec 18, 2010)

Flash is the seed company name , you want to try a real nice auto , go with greenhouse seeds green o matic awsome plant


----------



## Viagro (Dec 18, 2010)

Great thread, thanks.

I'm curious about Speed Devil 2, as well. I got in on that freebie and am growing the Fast Bud atm. It's a monstrous little bush, and beginning to stretch, but slow to bud and it's day 33. Any advice?

For great ONYX pics, check out ChroniCDoom's journal.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 18, 2010)

ive done fast bud 2 times nice plant, nice yield, if done in big pot i used 2.5 gal and got 1.5 oz used 1 gallon and only got 25 g used earth juice bloom and molasses thats it


----------



## Viagro (Dec 18, 2010)

surfhead said:


> ive done fast bud 2 times nice plant, nice yield, if done in big pot i used 2.5 gal and got 1.5 oz used 1 gallon and only got 25 g used earth juice bloom and molasses thats it


Thanks. What light schedule?


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 18, 2010)

I also have the attitude sweet seeds promo going....speed devil 2, fast bud and 2 green poisons....Seedlings right now but appear healthy at 10-12 days. 
I've grown autos for 3 years now and love the quickness...and the wide choices available now. I really like any of the lowryder strains, just finishing up a couple of diesel ryders along with a Low life lemon skunk auto...with 4 lowryder 2 bout a month from finish.....
Autos is 95% of what I use if not 100%.....grow my own drawer full of choices........love'em......


----------



## CONEBEAST187 (Dec 19, 2010)

qwerkle x easyryder = sex


----------



## surfhead (Dec 19, 2010)

18/ 6 seems to produce bigger buds for me , all under cfls add a week or so to there time frame and you should like it real stinky !!!


----------



## surfhead (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone else try green o matic i think its a great auto one of my favorites so far, had some samsara seeds half were only 8 - 9 inches others were pretty nice but wouldnt reorder them , gonna try some short stuff next .


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a few questions, i want to run 2 AF strains in my tent with my other 4 regular strains. hopefully to be able to harvest 2 plants twice before the other 4 are mature. will this work? and do autoflowers require anything special for geming? ive read alot on em but havent been able to talk to someone with actual exp with them. is my understanding that a true AF will go from germed seed to harvested plant in under 70 days? what kind of yeild would it have under a 400 mh/hps? average, light nutes i gues you guys seem to say be caareful with em lol. can i grow them just under a mh/hps? or does it need cfl for a reason or just to keep it short? im growing for a nam vet and we need to harvest every few months, AF seems to be the way to go, but i have a tent system so can go big ger with a few. just needing the quick harvest. please set me straight


----------



## Viagro (Dec 19, 2010)

surfhead said:


> 18/ 6 seems to produce bigger buds for me , all under cfls add a week or so to there time frame and you should like it real stinky !!!


Did you ever try 24/0?


----------



## surfhead (Dec 20, 2010)

no , only 24/0 in veg cycle then i drop down to 20/ 4 or 18 /6 i gonna try 16/ 8 but so far with same strain grows 18/6 have worked out the best..


----------



## Viagro (Dec 20, 2010)

surfhead said:


> 18/ 6 seems to produce bigger buds for me , all under cfls add a week or so to there time frame and you should like it real stinky !!!


Did you ever try 24/0?



surfhead said:


> no , only 24/0 in veg cycle then i drop down to 20/ 4 or 18 /6 i gonna try 16/ 8 but so far with same strain grows 18/6 have worked out the best..


Then how do you know 18/6 produces bigger buds for you? You have no comparison to 24/0.


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 21, 2010)

convict156326 said:


> i have a few questions, i want to run 2 AF strains in my tent with my other 4 regular strains. hopefully to be able to harvest 2 plants twice before the other 4 are mature. will this work? and do autoflowers require anything special for geming? ive read alot on em but havent been able to talk to someone with actual exp with them. is my understanding that a true AF will go from germed seed to harvested plant in under 70 days? what kind of yeild would it have under a 400 mh/hps? average, light nutes i gues you guys seem to say be caareful with em lol. can i grow them just under a mh/hps? or does it need cfl for a reason or just to keep it short? im growing for a nam vet and we need to harvest every few months, AF seems to be the way to go, but i have a tent system so can go big ger with a few. just needing the quick harvest. please set me straight


Yes, one can grow autos alongside regular photoperiod plants....they DO finish around 60-70 days from seed.....they do their flowering on the clock regardless.....I use 400w hps in a tent at 16/8...and at another site, I use a 1000w hps on 12/12.....I suggest that you stick to autos that are stable such as Joint Doctors lowryder strains or lowlife......,ost of mine stay around 16-18 inches tall and provide some good herb.......Auto tend to fatten quite a bit the last week and buds usually show a dramatic change just before they're ready.....Just harvested a Lowlife that had "snowball" buds til the last week when they fattened and got really sticky, turning to a orange hue.....that one plant appears to have at least 3/4 ounce on it ..........


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oldreefer said:


> Yes, one can grow autos alongside regular photoperiod plants....they DO finish around 60-70 days from seed.....they do their flowering on the clock regardless.....I use 400w hps in a tent at 16/8...and at another site, I use a 1000w hps on 12/12.....I suggest that you stick to autos that are stable such as Joint Doctors lowryder strains or lowlife......,ost of mine stay around 16-18 inches tall and provide some good herb.......Auto tend to fatten quite a bit the last week and buds usually show a dramatic change just before they're ready.....Just harvested a Lowlife that had "snowball" buds til the last week when they fattened and got really sticky, turning to a orange hue.....that one plant appears to have at least 3/4 ounce on it ..........


thanks bro, so the AF's arent very good producers then? to me 3/4 of a zip is not really worth the space the plant is taking, im nedin more like 2 oz per


----------



## surfhead (Dec 21, 2010)

becouse i believe plants need a few hours of rest time to build stronger roots, they need dark to process the light ,or they become weak.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 21, 2010)

2 oz off an auto, seems like a pretty tall order 1-1.5 oz at very most from all that i have grown or read about .


----------



## surfhead (Dec 21, 2010)

heres a note from nirvanna seed banks autoflowering page
*- using a 24/0 light cycle. The fact that auto-flowerers are not photo period dependent, like regular cannabis plants are, does not mean that being bathed in light 24/7 is right for them. Many growers make the mistake of thinking plants need to be exposed to light as much as possible to grow bigger, when the dark period is actually when plants use that built-up light energy to develop roots and leaves. (obviously, using a dark period also means far lower electricity bills and heat output). Solution: switch to an 18/6 or even 16/8 light cycle.

i use 24/0 for period of sprout till first set of true leaves then i go to 18/6
*


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 21, 2010)

surfhead said:


> 2 oz off an auto, seems like a pretty tall order 1-1.5 oz at very most from all that i have grown or read about .


i mean 2 zips off the non af in the tent, i was hopin for at least an o for the AF's. i have a few going now, is there some trait that reveals if its AF or not? i noticed people were posting pics asking if it "looked" AF. the seeds i have were developed @ home for past 5 years, is that long enough to stabalize a strain? he said there were a few pheno variables i just assumed he meant as in with any seed you grow variables. now im wonderin if maybe he just cross bred and back bred to shorten the flowering time. still 3 months is hella shorter right? compared to my labella strawberry that might take like 5 months im guessin. first grow. lotsa questions.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 21, 2010)

surfhead said:


> heres a note from nirvanna seed banks autoflowering page
> *- using a 24/0 light cycle. The fact that auto-flowerers are not photo period dependent, like regular cannabis plants are, does not mean that being bathed in light 24/7 is right for them. Many growers make the mistake of thinking plants need to be exposed to light as much as possible to grow bigger, when the dark period is actually when plants use that built-up light energy to develop roots and leaves. (obviously, using a dark period also means far lower electricity bills and heat output). Solution: switch to an 18/6 or even 16/8 light cycle.
> 
> i use 24/0 for period of sprout till first set of true leaves then i go to 18/6
> *


As long as an auto strain is stable, 24/0 will result in maximum growth throughout. It's simple botany. Consult Ed Rosenthal and other experts...or have a look at this thread.

It's important that info is clear and solid and not based on opinion. Otherwise it spreads misconceptions.

Plants don't care about light bills, that's confusing the issue.


----------



## lotusfeet420 (Dec 21, 2010)

hi,
I'm new to growing and am thinking about buying short stuff snowryder seeds. Does anyone have any experience with them or sweet seeds speed devil? 
cheers guys!!!


----------



## lotusfeet420 (Dec 21, 2010)

hi, im new to growing and womdered if anyone has had any experience with short stuffs snowryder or sweet seeds speed devil?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## surfhead (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for that info( VIAGRO ) great read. Ill give it a whirl one time cant hurt ! Than see what is best ..


----------



## Viagro (Dec 21, 2010)

Cheers, Surfhead.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 22, 2010)

(viagro) hows that fastbud grow going, i have 1 almost done week out, it was the smallest out of all 8 seeds i grew over the last 3 grow cycles, but still not bad . i also have samsara thunder bloody mary all 3 were dwarfs not to happy with those.i also have samsara ultra violet that is going nice tho .but the best one again for the 5th consecutive grow was green o matic by greenhouse seeds nice awsome taste and effect. let me no how your grow is going .


----------



## Viagro (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Surfhead, Interesting info, do you have any pics? I was interested in Thunder Bloody Mary...not so much now.

Today ends my Fast Bud's fifth week since breaking the surface. It bushed nicely, but I left it too close to my LED light and bleached it a bit, setting back budding. It seems back on track, budwise, but the lower fan leaves are yellowing and dropping. The leaves are deep green and have no shine, which concerns me. It looks like a fairly fine specimen, well turned-out...but I might be driving it into the ditch.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 22, 2010)

Viagro said:


> As long as an auto strain is stable, 24/0 will result in maximum growth throughout. It's simple botany. Consult Ed Rosenthal and other experts...or have a look at this thread.
> 
> It's important that info is clear and solid and not based on opinion. Otherwise it spreads misconceptions.
> 
> Plants don't care about light bills, that's confusing the issue.



 I HAVE SOME NEW BEANS I GETTING READY. IAM ON 18/6 CYCLE IADD 1 NEW PLANT EVERY 2-3 WEEKS TO KEEP A CYCLE GOING, IF I CHANGE LIGHT TO 24/0 TO TRY DO YOU THINK IT WILL AFFECT PLANTS ALREADY IN THERE ON 18/6


----------



## Viagro (Dec 22, 2010)

I couldn't say for sure. Teflondummy might have a better informed opinion.

try here


----------



## surfhead (Dec 22, 2010)

What do you think it means if your leaves are dark green but not shiny BECOUSE MY LEAVES DID THAT I WENT AWAY ON VACTION AND I USED FUCKING AQUA GLOBES TO WATER WHILE I WAS GONE AND IT DIDNT WORK . THEN WHEN I REVIVED IT THATS HOW THE LEAVES LOOKED THEN THEY WENT YELLOW QUICK.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

as long as they are green you are ok for the most part.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I wondered if there might be a potassium problem. 

Here's something you might be interested in, if you haven't seen it. I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

I run 24/7 to keep my temps steady. True autos will grow fine under 24 hour light. I read in a book at the bookstore that the only real reason to even consider 18/6, 20/4, or 24/0 is power consumption verses yield. 20/4 is the sweet spot for that. but 24/0 will produce a little more in a true auto.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> as long as they are green you are ok for the most part.



OK, thanks Tdummy.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya thats worth a try for sure, makes sense to me. Ill try it , ill try anything if it helps produce more . My space is only 2 x 2.5 handles 3 plants nice but it could handle 3 fatter ones for sure !!!


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 22, 2010)

Let's throw a little bud candy in this thread..........this is a Lowlife auto from a Mix pack.....I nicknamed her "snowball".....just chopped and pruned, now lounging in her drying chamber.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pic , i always like looking at other autos . How long start to finish


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 24, 2010)

This was with 20/4 light schedule.
Merry christmas to you all. May your lives be filled with peace and love.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 24, 2010)

nice what kind are they!!


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Dec 24, 2010)

YarndiYarns said:


> View attachment 1342613View attachment 1342611
> 
> This was with 20/4 light schedule.
> Merry christmas to you all. May your lives be filled with peace and love.


Starts singing 'o Christmas tree'


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 24, 2010)

surfhead said:


> nice what kind are they!!


Easy Rider from Joint Doctor.


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 24, 2010)

how can i tell if my girl is AF? this plant was a seed in the 3 gall bag on 12/16. now 8 days later its this, while others from diff strains are waaay smaller in compatison


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 24, 2010)

convict156326 said:


> how can i tell if my girl is AF? this plant was a seed in the 3 gall bag on 12/16. now 8 days later its this, while others from diff strains are waaay smaller in compatison


dangit. i meant to say it wasnt germinated first. just put the seed in the bag and added water, and 3 cfl lights right over it.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 24, 2010)

you can look here 
*Thread: Is this an Auto Flowering plant? Lots of pics. +REP for advice*


----------



## surfhead (Dec 25, 2010)

hey all, heres is a pic of green o matic just before she heads into the dark room !!!


(ANY PICTURE OR STATEMENT I MADE COMES FROM MY FANTASY WORLD AND ARE NOT REAL)


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 26, 2010)

^ packed with bud!!!


----------



## surfhead (Dec 26, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> ^ packed with bud!!!


ya they all seem to grow same way ,nice and fat !!!!! just put some , samsara ultraviolet in drying room that was pretty nice . ill try to get some picks of that when its done . going to chop the thunder bloody mary in a day or so disappointed with those !!! cant go wrong with green o matic easy to grow just 8-10 days longer than they say for me anyway.. sweet seed fast bud in drying also not so good this time around my fault tho , theyre usually pretty nice ..


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 26, 2010)

Great looking GHS GOM ! I've got a card of those awaiting their turn in the tent. Right now, I've got some sweet seeds fastbud. speed devil 2 and green poison going....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> They've been in soil for over 24 hours  I hope to see them by tomorrow or Thursday. I will probably keep them under 250w cfl for about 2 weeks then throw them in my flower tent (400-600w hps depending on the weather) for 12 hours and back under 250w cfl for another 4 (currently my veg tent is set to 16/8.)
> 
> If you're interested my grow journal is in my sig but I will update this thread as well


thats funny, that is kinda what i am having to do right now.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 26, 2010)

( OLDREEFER) you should really like the gom just an awsome taste ,nice buzz!!!. fast buds not bad either had a few of them turn out pretty big. real stinky buds!!! havnt tried speed devil 2 or green poison how are they going .


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

........... road runner, speed devil, maxigom,fastbud, bigdevil


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 26, 2010)

good stuff speed devil


----------



## surfhead (Dec 26, 2010)

awsome job ,they look great !!!!


----------



## surfhead (Dec 28, 2010)

(viagro ) chopped the thunder bloody mary today ill tell U this one was different than the other 2. THOSE OTHER 2 WERE BAD !! THIS ONE Only about 8 inches tall but after trimming ,for a short plant it had some good weight, buds were real real tight so maybe with more attention and bigger planter like a 2 gal it could be much more .


----------



## OGMan (Dec 28, 2010)

i have grown nearly very autoflower out there and sodalite hit it right on the head when he said that the iranian autoflower made the other autos look like toys but the iranian autos are WAY more potent than ANY of the others i tried too. every bit as potent as my og


----------



## Viagro (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, Surfhead.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 28, 2010)

OGMan said:


> i have grown nearly very autoflower out there and sodalite hit it right on the head when he said that the iranian autoflower made the other autos look like toys but the iranian autos are WAY more potent than ANY of the others i tried too. every bit as potent as my og


How big does it get, OGMan? I wonder if it could take a 24/0 schedule...? 
How strong smelling is it? I'm in a stealth situation at the moment.

That strain is beginning to preoccupy my radar.

Have you grown Big Buddha auto?


----------



## surfhead (Dec 28, 2010)

Ill try to get some pics of it dry and post them in week when its ready, only have my phone for pics so there not the best. But ill have ultaviolet pics in a day or 2 ,that plant had pretty good weight, now i just have to try it To make my final opinion cant wait !!!! 

does the iranian grow pretty big ?


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everyone here is a quick update i cutt one speed devil down , wet weight is 137 so dry about a zip.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 29, 2010)

Look great !! Nice job , looking forward to a smoke update


----------



## Viagro (Dec 29, 2010)

Should rootbound autos not be repotted in the midst of flowering?

I've heard they don't much like being messed with.


----------



## surfhead (Dec 31, 2010)

That is also what i have read on them .but cant say from experience what size containers are they in now ? I go start to finish in the same pot.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Jan 1, 2011)

Viagro said:


> Should rootbound autos not be repotted in the midst of flowering?
> 
> I've heard they don't much like being messed with.


I transplanted an Auto Hindu Kush (pretty plant, nice aroma) and it stunted, sure it grew bud but was super small..I called it a Jamaican Christmas tree and gave it away as a chrissy present. Picks in my journal with my sig.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone this is the weight off each plant dried and going into jars from my last grow ~! So /so 
sweet seed fastbud= 18 g
samsara seed thunder bloody mary = 15 g 
samsara seed ultraviolet = 30 g
greenhouse seed green o matic =32 g

fast bud was my fault.the other 4 seeds came out big and nice. This time i used smaller pot and bad position in grow area. Ultraviolet and green o matic are the strongest hitting from my samples!!!


----------



## Viagro (Jan 2, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Hey everyone this is the weight off each plant dried and going into jars from my last grow ~! So /so
> sweet seed fastbud= 18 g
> samsara seed thunder bloody mary = 15 g
> samsara seed ultraviolet = 30 g
> ...


Surfhead- Did you feed them anything? What sort of soil mix did you use?

Sorry, if you already mentioned this. I 'm curious because my Fast Bud started yellowing after I gave it a bit of organic nutes, early into flowering. The buds are slowly developing, I hope I didn't set it back. Also, I'm thinking about cracking my Green-o-Matic bean, after seeing your photo, and I'm wondering how you managed it?


----------



## surfhead (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya i mixed bio-tone starter plus into my dr earth potting soil ,then feed them just ph balanced water till about wk 3 then i started half dose earth juice bloom and blackstrap unsulphered molasses 1 tablespoon per gal , then full dose wks 4-7 ! All my plants except green o matic had some yellow leaves early on in flowering, prob needed a little more nitrogen for first 2 wks of flowering ! I soak my seeds for 24 hrs in water then right into dirt and planter and thats it . ALSO MY BIGGEST BUDS CAME FROM 18/6 LIGHT THIS LAST ONE WAS 20/4


----------



## Viagro (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks. Did you grow your FB 20/4?


----------



## surfhead (Jan 2, 2011)

This time i did 20/4 , but iam going back to 18/6 i had better results with that. What week is your fb in ? From my notes on my biggest two fb they were in week 5 when they really started to swell up and fill in.


JUST STARTED 2 MORE ULTRAVIOLETS ON WED. BOTH SPROUTED TODAY !!!! WAITING FOR MORE BEANS TO ARRIVE !


----------



## Viagro (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in my 6th week. My leaves are fast losing color.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 2, 2011)

Yellowing leaves are normal , when its close to the end.,just using up all available nitrogen from them . What size pots and ph are things to look at . Give it some molasses when u water next 2 weeks and see if that helps swell it up


----------



## Viagro (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok. I'm going to give it a bit of seaweed one more time, too. I think I caused the problem with some organic mite spray. I did it as a preventative, but left the light on. No problem the first time. This time seemed to cook it.

Thanks for your advice, Surfhead. Autos are new to me.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope they finish out good for you ,could definitely be that spray and lights left on that happened to me with thripp spray ! Give those green o matics a shot they are tasty !


----------



## Viagro (Jan 4, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Give those green o matics a shot they are tasty !


 ...

Will do. How much feeding do you recommend for Green O Matics?


----------



## surfhead (Jan 4, 2011)

I feed all my plants one time a week and ph balance water once a week basically .


----------



## Growlow (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys/galls iv been doing autos for a fair while now and i can safely say that easyryders are a good yielding reliable strain...Iv produced over 2 oz of single plants several times... for all you sceptics check out my sig/profile for valid info from other experienced growers and myself ,in my journals.. i will post a few pics up here tmw as this post is via my phone.. By the way great thread and solid info surferguy''''
Autos ARE the future,, i aint posted in a while but can safely say im back in the game'! Current project 9 easys and three budda deimos ( deimos r experiment) also sum big devils bout to be prepped..
Stay Savvy..
Growlow.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 7, 2011)

(growlow )
just looked at your easy rider journal, just an awsome job !!!!!


----------



## Growlow (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys anyone had any experience with deimos and big devil??? any info wud b great 
G.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 11, 2011)

Nirvana Bubbalicious is NOT auto at all. I had two that germed. They both had to be forced to flower. Then just today I noticed one of them had hermed. Damnit! It was over a foot tall and looking good. It's now in a garbage bag. No I didn't clip the balls, tape them, apply honey or glue like I've heard people suggest. Never getting Nirvana autos again.

My girls are under 12/12 1000w hps with normal strains that have a short flowering period. Like Skunk. I'm sure the auto's would do better under 20/4 or 18/6, but it was just part of my experiment to see what direction I wanted to go with strains etc. They are in 3 gallon pots with Formula 707 from Roots Organics. They are getting cut off of nutes aand I'll run water with Botanicare Raw Sweet. I'll post more pics before harvest.

Fast Bud Auto is doing ok. I have two and they started flowering under the veg light. They are short. I'm hoping they bulk up during the last couple of weeks. This is my first grow, so I have nothing to compare to. 

View attachment 1375045


----------



## Growlow (Jan 11, 2011)

Sup kenji,, from my experience and a few other pals id stay well clear of any nirvana auto!!! another seed company cashing in on the trend,, solid reliable strains,,,<auto of course> lowlife,, sweet seeds, the onyx ,not sure of seedbank of hand> and pakistan ryder,, best biggest yielder in my opinion has to be the easys, not had one fuck up on me yet!!!! touch wood!
Stay savvy
Growlow.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 11, 2011)

Havnt read to many good things about nirvanas autos, my new beans finally arrived after 3 weeks from attitude ,, i have 2 samsara ultra violets going now 1.5 weeks old , i reordered some green o matics theyve been good to me!also got some short stuff auto assasians and some big budda autos,before anyone orders any autos i would recommend doing a search to read other reviews of the strains they want to order a few bad grow reports and i stay clear of those , just an update on my ultraviolets that are curing in jars . Nice tasting ,pretty potent also . So i would rate them 7.5 out of 10 , greenomatics are 8 out of 10 ,sweet seed fast bud 6 out of 10, samsara thunder bloody mary 6 out of 10


----------



## surfhead (Jan 11, 2011)

(kenji kohan) those autos will probly get half the yield on a 12 / 12 than they will at 18/6 or 20/4 ,my biggest fast buds where 24 inches and 18 inches tall with an oz plus yield but that is under cfl lights but also had a small one under 15 inches .


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah u can even run autos on 24 hrs of light but it depends what ur setup is in terms of energy cost


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah. I'm a newbie and after reading on RIU I figured out that the 12/12 cycle was far from ideal. Sure it works, but it kinda defeats the purpose. I was afraid my yield was going to suffer after I saw them plateau at about week 4-5. I'm thinking I might only get a zip between both of the fast buds. In the future I'm probably going to stick to some short-medium flowering strains indoors that I can clone. Unless I can set up a seperate little room . I think I'm going to plant auto's outdoors next spring, so I can be done before the po is out and looking. 

So here is the question. What is the best auto strain for outdoors? I'm in the mtns at about 1,400 ft from sea level in a location where I've seen friends do really really well with blueberry. 

WHY IS NIRVANA STILL SELLING INFERIOR AUTO SEEDS? AUTO BUBBALICIOUS IS MORE LIKE BUNKA-LICK-PISS. Here is a pic of the one that wasn't a hermie at week 9


----------



## surfhead (Jan 11, 2011)

NOT SURE HOW THEY ARE ,(anyone with info on them !!!!) BUT SOME OF THE SEVEN DWARF STRAINS SEEM LIKE THEY COULD BE A GOOD OUTSIDE GROW LIKE THE COLOSUS THEY STATE THIS IS A LARGE AUTO, COULD DO GOOD . ALSO STATED EARLY ON IN THIS THREAD THAT DR. GREENTHUMB AUTO IRANIAN IS GOOD OUT DOOR GROW .


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Surfhead. I'll do some research on the seven dwarfs. Saw the Iranian post earlier too. Seems like you have to be really selective with auto seeds. I'm excited to smoke the fast bud. it has a very pungent good smell. Diesel like I guess. 

Great thread. Taking it all in.


----------



## Growlow (Jan 12, 2011)

sappning Kenji,, surfhead is bang on the money in regards of yield,, i ran some autos alongside sum kush cheese and la woman ( just for an experiment) and flipped the switch to 12/12 on week 4,, They really did not like it AT ALL,,after doing quite a few autos now i could see that i lost potentially 40 - 50% of my yield,,in my opinion autos when dne right R far superior,, with one tent, two trays a 400 whps and 250 cfl and a stagger of planting time of 5 weeks ( each tray) i get t crop every 35 days .!!!! If yr after big yielders outdoors,, The onyx is worth looking into,, there seems to be a few grows documented with this particular strain,, also Easy ryder is a pretty much guaranteed winner!!
Hope this helps
G.


----------



## Growlow (Jan 12, 2011)

Thought id drop sum visuals...View attachment 1377093View attachment 1377089View attachment 1377090View attachment 1377091View attachment 1377092View attachment 1377094
Easys 53 days old and new babys next to them...


----------



## YarndiYarns (Jan 12, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,
Has anyone know or heard of an autoflowering Cheese strain? I'd be very interested in trying it out.
Happy growing,
Yarndi.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Jan 12, 2011)

YarndiYarns said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> Has anyone know or heard of an autoflowering Cheese strain? I'd be very interested in trying it out.
> Happy growing,
> Yarndi.


I've read that the Speed-Devil and Big Buddha's auto have 'under-tones' of cheese but I'm looing for an auto of the real deal.


----------



## Dave.the.rave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I would post and let you know how my first grow with autoflowers went. I grew 1 x dutch passion auto-blueberry and 1 x short stuff auto assassin. Also germinated a green-o-matic but killed it through harsh treatment. Glad that was the case though because my grow cupboard was pretty full as it is. After starting off with a small CFL moved them to 250w HPS after about 2 weeks. The auto blueberry grew a bit out of control! This is probably because it should have been topped but also may have caused the plant to stretch early on (it was our first grow). Auto assassin grew v short - maybe 40cm. I read in a journal that there are two types you can end up with. This was the shorter bushier type with more indica looking leaves. Harvested both plants after 9-10 weeks and got about 88g dry from auto blueberry and about 38g from the auto assassin. Was actually really impressed with auto b's taste and smell. Nice light happy smoke. The auto-assasin is a bit more intense, only really smells nicer when its dried and a heavier smoke. I would grow both types again. Currently growing diesel ryder and a la diva variety. May start a journal!!.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 12, 2011)

Growlow said:


> Thought id drop sum visuals...View attachment 1377093View attachment 1377089View attachment 1377090View attachment 1377091View attachment 1377092View attachment 1377094
> Easys 53 days old and new babys next to them...


Thanks G Low. It's great when people actually post pics along with their helpful comments. Thats building credit in my book. Good looking plants.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 12, 2011)

Dave.the.rave said:


> Hey guys, thought I would post and let you know how my first grow with autoflowers went. I grew 1 x dutch passion auto-blueberry and 1 x short stuff auto assassin. Also germinated a green-o-matic but killed it through harsh treatment. Glad that was the case though because my grow cupboard was pretty full as it is. After starting off with a small CFL moved them to 250w HPS after about 2 weeks. The auto blueberry grew a bit out of control! This is probably because it should have been topped but also may have caused the plant to stretch early on (it was our first grow). Auto assassin grew v short - maybe 40cm. I read in a journal that there are two types you can end up with. This was the shorter bushier type with more indica looking leaves. Harvested both plants after 9-10 weeks and got about 88g dry from auto blueberry and about 38g from the auto assassin. Was actually really impressed with auto b's taste and smell. Nice light happy smoke. The auto-assasin is a bit more intense, only really smells nicer when its dried and a heavier smoke. I would grow both types again. Currently growing diesel ryder and a la diva variety. May start a journal!!.


Dave. Want to make sure I'm reading this correctly. You got 88g dry from 1 Auto Blueberry? I've heard 28-56 is doing well. Any pics of that bad girl before she was chopped?


----------



## Dave.the.rave (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll see what I can find. Weight may be a bit less after its all finally cured but still impressive. Ill try and get some pics.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice !!!!! PICS GROWLOW how many are in there ?


----------



## surfhead (Jan 14, 2011)

kenji kohan said:


> thanks surfhead. I'll do some research on the seven dwarfs. Saw the iranian post earlier too. Seems like you have to be really selective with auto seeds. I'm excited to smoke the fast bud. It has a very pungent good smell. Diesel like i guess.
> 
> Great thread. Taking it all in.


ya i guess like anything kinda new, everyone rushing to get in it , so like you said gotta be selective


----------



## surfhead (Jan 14, 2011)

kenji kohan said:


> dave. Want to make sure i'm reading this correctly. You got 88g dry from 1 auto blueberry? I've heard 28-56 is doing well. Any pics of that bad girl before she was chopped?


ya man never heard of an auto with a yield like those numbers !!! like kenji kohan said 28 to 56 is doing real well !!!!

HERES A PIC OF A BUD OFF MY LAST GREENOMATIC SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS THATS WHY I DONT POST MANY ALL I HAVE IS A CELL PHONE CAMERA!


----------



## Growlow (Jan 17, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Nice !!!!! PICS GROWLOW how many are in there ?





surfhead said:


> ya man never heard of an auto with a yield like those numbers !!! like kenji kohan said 28 to 56 is doing real well !!!!
> 
> HERES A PIC OF A BUD OFF MY LAST GREENOMATIC SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS THATS WHY I DONT POST MANY ALL I HAVE IS A CELL PHONE CAMERA!
> View attachment 1383090


 Sappning guys????galls??? Nice looking bud surfhead, i was tempted to try the greenomatic and see what she can do,, you got any pics in growth???i always read the descriptions on the seed database but there averages height/yield etc etc are given for optimum grow enviroments i always find seeing the real deal grown is so much more informative... I got six easys in there at the mo,, basically my tent wasnt big enuff for two full size trays so the babys have gone elsewhere untill these r ready to cum dwn!!! 
Easy ryder 60ish days from seed!!!
Growlow.


----------



## guanoman (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried auto for the first time its been 6 weeks and only 1 plant went to flower. No buds on the other plants yet.
I'm currently growing:
2 - White Widow auto/fems (Low Life)
2 - Blueberry auto/fems (Low Life)
2 - Cyclops auto/fems (7 Dwarves)
1 - Titan auto/fem (7 Dwarves)
1 - Gigantes auto/fem (7 Dwarves)
Only the Titan went to flower.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 17, 2011)

( GROWLOW they look great and look big..) i dont have any pics of gom growing just my earlier one of it just before lights out .all of them have been the same 14- 18 inches big cone and 4 or so saturn buds around it !! Ill tell ya , the ultraviolet is nice i am happy with my samples ill snap a few pics of that when i open it to breathe .


----------



## surfhead (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guanoman 6 weeks seems long!! Although not knowing your setup , and not having any experiance with those breeds cant say whats going on . I am interested in the 7 dwarf stains tho !! keep us posted .


----------



## surfhead (Jan 21, 2011)

heres some buds from the ultraviolet.minus a couple sample's !!!. I have 2 more of these going they're about 2.5 wks old .


----------



## Viagro (Jan 21, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Havnt read to many good things about nirvanas autos, my new beans finally arrived after 3 weeks from attitude ,, i have 2 samsara ultra violets going now 1.5 weeks old , i reordered some green o matics theyve been good to me!also got some short stuff auto assasians and some big budda autos,before anyone orders any autos i would recommend doing a search to read other reviews of the strains they want to order a few bad grow reports and i stay clear of those , just an update on my ultraviolets that are curing in jars . Nice tasting ,pretty potent also . So i would rate them 7.5 out of 10 , greenomatics are 8 out of 10 ,sweet seed fast bud 6 out of 10, samsara thunder bloody mary 6 out of 10


Why did you rate the fast Bud so low, compared to Greenomatic. Why was GoM superior? 

I think maybe you use too much fertilizer on your autos. Aren't they supposed to be adverse to being fed? From your description of your FB yield, I got many more bud sites on my run, and I was barely giving it anything other than molasses and seaweed. Then I got an organic sample of bud nutes...didn't seem to help matters. I scorched the plant with a hot dose, but I was almost certain it was correct.

???

I'm just asking, really...trying to figure out how to manage these auto strains. They're new to me. Cheers!

edit: Bought some Greenomatics on your rec, plus I got some Big Buddha auto, too. I'm real curious about that one.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 22, 2011)

I would not recommend Fast Bud. One out of two hermied late. Really pissed me off. Within a week of finish now. I'll post results with Auto bubblicious. I'm much much happier with the Sensi Skunk #1. Not an auto, but they flower fast with easy triple/quadruple yield and outstanding tric production. Great bang for buck. I know this is an auto thread, but I figure folks are looking for quality that finishes quickly. I'm going to be real picky on any future auto seeds. I'm using this thread to help find a good outdoor auto for next spring.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 22, 2011)

Viagro i rated fast bud lower becouse its not as strong as gom , my first few fast buds were nice and big ,the last one was small but that was my fault .but still good !!! . I just got my short stuff assassin ,and big buddha , and some more gom, i have 2 ultraviolets going, just put an assassin in soil, next is big budda,then another gom , .every 2.5 weeks anew one goes in.
Ya autos are touchy with fertilizer ,so always better to go light than heavy !! havnt had a problem yet with ferts tho, only problems were on my part with other stuff 

(kenji kohan ) ive grown a few rounds of fast bud and a bunch of other autos never had one hermie so i have to believe its not the seeds !!!!!!


----------



## surfhead (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is a couple pics of the ultraviolet at 18 days old ..


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 25, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Viagro i rated fast bud lower becouse its not as strong as gom , my first few fast buds were nice and big ,the last one was small but that was my fault .but still good !!! . I just got my short stuff assassin ,and big buddha , and some more gom, i have 2 ultraviolets going, just put an assassin in soil, next is big budda,then another gom , .every 2.5 weeks anew one goes in.
> Ya autos are touchy with fertilizer ,so always better to go light than heavy !! havnt had a problem yet with ferts tho, only problems were on my part with other stuff
> 
> (kenji kohan ) ive grown a few rounds of fast bud and a bunch of other autos never had one hermie so i have to believe its not the seeds !!!!!!


My seeds are from Sweet. They are in with all my normal fem strains. Out of 4 strains the fast bud grew all funky. They do smell amazing though. Some of the leaves looked retarded from early on. What do you think could have caused that? I was guessing genetics. I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 25, 2011)

Are those just under the screw in cfl bulbs?


----------



## surfhead (Jan 26, 2011)

kenji kohan said:


> are those just under the screw in cfl bulbs?


ya all cfl screw in (4) 32 watt (12) 23 watt in a 2.5FT x 2.5 FT grow box 28,800 lumens i base my grow on lumens per sq ft not watts 

I THINK WITH OTHER LIGHTS THERE IS ALOT OF WASTED LIGHT THIS WAY THE LIGHTS ARE CLOSE 
TO PLANTS SO IT WORKS GOOD FOR SMALL AREA.


----------



## Ganjasism (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Surfhead, been reading your posts....Nice pics, great advice and info!!! Thanks. I've been looking into auto beans recently. Looking to go hempy outdoors and see how it goes.


----------



## surfhead (Jan 27, 2011)

HERE ARE MY ULTRAVIOLETS AT DAY 23


Ganjasism thanks, hey if your gonna plant outdoors try to find a good strain for outdoors cause i dont think they do as well outside as inside look into some of the auto ak47 or from what i heard dr greenthumb auto iranian is a big outdoor strain!


----------



## dudemandigo (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone LST the iranian ??? i plan on trying this indoor as well as outdoor real soon/


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all, 
Dunno if this is the best place to post this but I've germed 10 short stuff autos and wanted to post results so far. 
5 Mi5 and 5 Onyx.... 100% germination (wet paper towel method, around 90 degrees) they all sprouted in 36 hrs or so on 1/11. Most showed sex at 15 days... as follows: 1 Onyx Male, 1 Mi5 Male, 1 Mi5 indeterminate, and this one is huge; 70 to 80% bigger than all others. The other 7 Female. So far 70% female. Really hoping the indeterminate one is a female in a week or so, as I am just making seed for outdoor autos, and this one looks good for my purposes; BIG, and a little late  BIGGER... YES.
Got the males out just in time. The Onyx male was about to open a single nut. I'm going to wait until the girls have a hundred+ or so pistils each for max seed production....

Sorry for the run-on post. Just a little excited.. and faded.

Hops


----------



## greenpark13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Surfhead: I am thinking about cracking a Green-O-Matic -- how was the odor control on those girls? I think I read that they were quite stinky?


----------



## surfhead (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya not bad till around week 5 then it gets stinky !!! IT HAS OUT SMELLED ANYTHING IVE GROWN EXCEPT FOR SOME DIESEL . REAL STINKY AFTER HARVEST WHEN HANGING TO DRY !!


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopsnmalt said:


> Hey all,
> Dunno if this is the best place to post this but I've germed 10 short stuff autos and wanted to post results so far.
> 5 Mi5 and 5 Onyx.... 100% germination (wet paper towel method, around 90 degrees) they all sprouted in 36 hrs or so on 1/11. Most showed sex at 15 days... as follows: 1 Onyx Male, 1 Mi5 Male, 1 Mi5 indeterminate, and this one is huge; 70 to 80% bigger than all others. The other 7 Female. So far 70% female. Really hoping the indeterminate one is a female in a week or so, as I am just making seed for outdoor autos, and this one looks good for my purposes; BIG, and a little late  BIGGER... YES.
> Got the males out just in time. The Onyx male was about to open a single nut. I'm going to wait until the girls have a hundred+ or so pistils each for max seed production....
> ...


UPDATE: Last plant is a female, that makes 80% females from Short Stuff, all autos... the way it should be. I'll take pics tomorrow before work if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## surfhead (Feb 3, 2011)

Like to see those short stuff plants! Ihad a problem with them but they made good on it . And i just started some assasin's


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of the Onyx and Mi5 at 24 days. They seem to me to be kicking butt, but this is my first indoor grow. Either way we're having fun.

Hops


----------



## surfhead (Feb 4, 2011)

Look good man, what size planter are you using ?


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 4, 2011)

those are like what, 5 galls?




looking VERY good!




i like to give credit where credit is due despite my af stance


----------



## surfhead (Feb 6, 2011)

View attachment 1426182View attachment 1426183View attachment 1426184View attachment 1426185


----------



## punkrocker292004 (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone ever grown sweet seeds fast bud


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Feb 6, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Look good man, what size planter are you using ?


Just 1 Gallon


----------



## ibfreeman (Feb 6, 2011)

I got no exp growing weed, Was on my bucket list so I ordered an Auto Easyryder, I veged it in the window seal for a week then put under a 150 HPS. 1 plant 57 days seed to smoke 3.25 oz dry. I lost most of my photos, But here are a few I found on my phone from day 35. It should have went longer but I was moving and chopped it! Was the best smoke in town. She was alittle bigger than I thought 24" Soil to top, But I think thats cuz I put under hps so soon. Was grown in FFOF with little nutes, two doses of half strengh Tiger bloom. Just started another one 6 days ago A++!


----------



## ibfreeman (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow thats a mess! Im not good with these future boxes


----------



## ibfreeman (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I fixed it disregard


----------



## surfhead (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya( punkrocker) ive done a few rounds of fast bud, no complaints , its nice and easy grow but very strong smelling so you definatly need some odor control


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I cut down the Nirvana's supposedly auto bubbalicious today. It's just ok looking grass in my book. It had to be forced into flowering and did not like a conventional grow cycle(neither did the Fast Bud). Under 12/12 in the flower room they barely finished before the Skunk #1. It was just an experiment to see what I like. I didn't take photos because it just wasn't worthy. Definitely looks like over an ounce though. Hoping it actually tastes like the bubble gum I had in BC. I'll post final weight. Fast Bud yielded 23g dry and the other one is still hanging around so to speak. ha . 

Surf has these auto's figured out. My attempt to have them in my sea of green with normal genetics did not go well. They didn't like that nute program either.


----------



## surfhead (Feb 19, 2011)

I just want to put up my smoke report on my samsara ultraviolets from dec harvest they are a nice strong hitter ill give 8-out of 10 . Ill get some more pics of my new ones up. Just sucks with cell phone camera .they are at day 49 and looking awesome!!


----------



## surfhead (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bill6567 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd grow total, and my 2nd Easyryder grow. I don't have access to a camera, so I don't have any pics. I planted them in 10" plastic pots filled with generic potting soil from a local greenhouse ($3). I started with a PC case, but now I'm legal so I run a 1'x4'x4' grow cab with 10 23W CFLs on a 24-0 cycle. I use 4200 for veg and 2700 for flower. ($50 to build the cab) I fed them with 1/2 strength MG general purpose plant food ($3)for most of the grow and switched to full strength Shultz African violet food ($3) for the last few weeks of flowering. I water them with collected rain water or snow-melt when I can or tap water when I have to. I did ph tests my last two grows but it was always close anyway so I haven't tested a thing this time. I haven't noticed a difference. Though I'm not an expert, I'm following Uncle Ben's (look him up) philosophy of keeping it simple and treating it like any other hungry house or garden plant. I yield about an oz per plant but it looks like more because the buds aren't that tight with the CFLs. They take about 2 weeks longer than the 60 days they advertize, but it's still really fast. It's 1-2-3 hit weed for me. One gets me feeling nice. Two gets me good and high, and a 3rd puts me deep in the zone. At that rate, an oz goes a long way. The smoke is as good enough that I can't see ever paying someone else for something I can do myself. Keeping away from the high priced soil and nute systems keeps the cost way down, and I can't see how things would be "better" by spending all that cash when things are great with the cheap stuff.

I hope that helped.


----------



## surfhead (Feb 21, 2011)

ya bill6567 that is a great thread its called uncle bens gardening tweeks and pointers its a great thread with a wealth of info ,hey bill whatyou said really sums it all up for me anyway !!!"*The smoke is good enough that I can't see ever paying someone else for something I can do myself.**Keeping away from the high priced soil and nute systems keeps the cost way down, and I can't see how things would be "better" by spending all that cash when things are great with the cheap stuff.

I hope that helped.  *


----------



## surfhead (Feb 27, 2011)

View attachment 1466388View attachment 1466369View attachment 1466370View attachment 1466371View attachment 1466372View attachment 1466373
hey all ,here are a few pics of my ultraviolet day 56, and a short stuff aa day 28 this is one big bush!


----------



## switcher (Feb 28, 2011)

nice thread, very nice  +sub


----------



## surfhead (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## lazylo (Mar 2, 2011)

im about to start a smurfberry cfl grow, ive heard mixed reviews i was wondering if anyone has any experience with this strain and what i should expect


----------



## surfhead (Mar 4, 2011)

View attachment 1474293View attachment 1474294View attachment 1474295*here's a few pics of one of my ultraviolets at harvest ,also short stuff assassin at day 33*


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice, Surf. That Auto Assassin looks lovely...bulky too. Let's see it now!

Hops
BTW, chopped the first MI5 seed runner at 62days, started looking really bad about day 59 (all of a sudden too) Got 537 dark and shiny beans from her.


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 18, 2011)

the short stuff assassin is awesome i also really like their blue himalaya.




great work everything looks like its gonna be a happy smoke!


----------



## surfhead (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks man here is the assassin finished day 66 with 72 hours dark.


----------



## SGS (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW guys, didnt realize it was a yr ago started this thread! This thread became 18 pages long, reading it all now. Sorry for not coming back, back now tho and here to stay. My other hangout is getting pretty dead these days, really like the community here. Hope to keep this thread going.

SGS


----------



## SGS (Sep 14, 2011)

guitarjon said:


> You talk a lot of crap. Let's see some pics of your crops.


Ya I know you guys dont know me very well here. Should introduce myself a bit more, been breeding AFs longer then most, started with LR#1 crosses and so on back before Highbred.net was started. Anyway, here are shots of some of my work, when it comes to AFs, know a little bit. Feel Free to ask questions.

Sorry, dont grow most of the genetics offered today, figured a long time ago, if you want something out of an AF breed it yourself, so do. Breed to make the Best AFs possible.

Sorry if dont mention the strains names, dont want to seem like a troll here, just want to show you guys what else is out there in the AF world. And find a nice community to share my work.
Have more pics if that will satisfy.

Peace SGS,, what you guys think?


----------



## SGS (Sep 17, 2011)

For the bump


----------



## Agito (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice grow dude I'm trying to finish of my ogre im glad i snagged the last of the regs. Fragrance is very agreeable . Had a few media issues but thats life as shes been on 12/12 with my regs.


----------

